# Gibberish from dmesg (possibly NFS)



## ulzeraj (Jul 28, 2011)

Good morning! This is my first thread on these forums so please be patient and point out if my post contains something wrong or impolite. 

I have a FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE-p2 file server sharing files through NFS. Those files are stored on a 2-way mirrored zpool. The shares are managed through the [cmd=]zfs set sharenfs[/cmd] command.  I'm also using lockd and statd.

Today I've noticed weird output from dmesg:


```
l<i3nu>xL
oc<118> rpc.s
<t3>aal
 <N1S18M> t
d<:3 >Ir
e<fu1s1e8>nsva
l<id3 >h t
o< 11m8o>no
s<t3n>ai
t<o1r1 phaere.local
8>me to sm_mon: phaere.local
```

I've already asked on the irc channels and someone pointed me that it could be related to statd. Also, phaere.local is my Mac OS X (10.7 - Lion) notebook and I've recently copied very large files through NFS. 

Also, some weeks ago a line with a single "t" letter was printed on the dmesg output. 

Can someone shed some light on this? 

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 28, 2011)

Using a custom kernel?  Check if it has this:

```
options         PRINTF_BUFR_SIZE=128    # Prevent printf output being interspersed.
```


----------



## ulzeraj (Jul 28, 2011)

Its using the GENERIC kernel for amd64 arch. According to /usr/src/sys/amd64/conf/GENERIC that option is included in it.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 28, 2011)

Does look like interspersed output.  Depending on the processor and timing, a larger buffer might help.


----------

